# Blood Diamond



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Didn't any of you watch this movie?  It's about raising your concientousness and knowing how foul the world is in Africa and what the diamond industry is all about.  Anybody see it?

 And this is the best deal Africa can get


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 12, 2006)

I personally see diamonds as not worthy of giving out for romantic purposes


----------



## Nico (Dec 12, 2006)

I saw the movie on Saturday. Though the movie was entertaining I saw it more about showing the details of "Conflict Diamonds". It just seem like a documentary.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 12, 2006)

I want to see it really badly!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 12, 2006)

that sounds awesome.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 12, 2006)

Aimless said:


> I saw the movie on Saturday. Though the movie was entertaining I saw it more about showing the details of "Conflict Diamonds". It just seem like a documentary.



You avatar is full of win


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 13, 2006)

I saw this movie. Very well acted and well written...Also you have attack helicopters completely owning hordes of AK wielding Africans. That was rather awesome, as if you've seen the movie you were waiting the whole time for those guys to get what was coming to them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 16, 2006)

Saw the movie, very Powerful.


----------



## King (Dec 17, 2006)

I heard Blood Diamonds was a very well movie and that the acting was great.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 16, 2007)

omg I loved loved loved this movie... intense and compelling. I will never buy a diamond!


----------



## sel (Jan 17, 2007)

I saw an interview with LeoDC an i really wanna see it when it comes out in UK


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

*Blood Diamond~*

I'll watch this *movie* later tonight. Djimon Honsou has been big ownage this year with Eragon as well, and I hope that this one won't be an exception, buddy. :3


Anyone that has watched this before?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 28, 2007)

No, I wanted to see this movie so bad


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

I understand that. I can't wait. 2 hours until.


----------



## Hibino (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw it last night.. Great movie!


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

I just came home from watching it. Fucking ownage. Touching and realistic too.


Hibino;


Er du fra Oslo? Isåfall har du vel vært på Colloseum?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes It was. Very Good Movie.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jan 28, 2007)

T I A!!!
BRRRRRRRRAP


----------



## Lucid (Jan 28, 2007)

I wanted to see it but never got around to it.  Maybe I'll see it next weekend.


----------



## Hibino (Jan 29, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> I just came home from watching it. Fucking ownage. Touching and realistic too.
> 
> 
> Hibino;
> ...




Nei, er fra B?rum  Har v?rt p? Colloseum en gang... Ganske fett.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 29, 2007)

Stop confessing your love in a different language.


----------



## Hibino (Jan 29, 2007)

I do whatever I want...


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Stop confessing your love in a different language.




It's fucking revealed. 


What goes for the movie, I like to see how DiCaprio has like "grown" so much.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 29, 2007)

this is a movie where i actually like Dicaprio. lol!

and i liked it, that i'm actually miffed it didn't get nominated as Best Picture much in any of the awards. including for screenplay! it had some pretty powerful dialogue in it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 29, 2007)

You like Dicapro because he doesn't play the pretty boy that knows it all and is super amazing in everything he does.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jan 29, 2007)

the best characters are always the ones with personality flaws


----------



## shuinz (Feb 14, 2007)

This was a sad and touching movie with plenty of action, what a hero.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 14, 2007)

This movie was excelent! 
Djimon and Dicaprio portrayed their characters so well! ^__^


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 14, 2007)

People on here probably will not believe a word of this, but i swear it is true.

My one friend at college, her roomate's cousin was actually the writer of Blood Diamond.

Believe, or do not believe, your choice. It is the truth.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Whoa! Good for you then


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 15, 2007)

the cocoa bean industry is just as bad or worse than the diamond industry...


----------

